# Dynoed the SE-R!!



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

Whats up guys just got back from the dyno....got a few pics too, okay i guess.....132.7whp and 124.5 lb-ft torque. You guys think thats good for CAI, 91 cam, JWT ecu, and catback? Let me know what you think guys!

http://community.webshots.com/user/gb95ser


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

i had a 96 se-r that dynoed 161.7fwhp and 155.2fwtq
mods included:
make shift intake from B18C1
crankcase box (black box in front of exhaust cam that loops from intake cam to block) removed
gutted cat
full 2 1/2" exhaust with aerospeed BOMB muffler
short shifter 
timing bumped to 21 degrees
egr block off plates
ice water injection instead of hot ass antifreeze
new plugs- denso iridum
cobra MAF

all mods cost me about----$400, besides the drag radials

1/4----14.3 @ 97.62 mph 1.8 60"
nos 1/4---- 13.5 @ 108.45 mph ----100 shot 1.7 60"

__________________
YEAH THE IM HERE AND YOU ARE..........


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

So does that cam give it a nice lope? I put a cam in my car and now at stoplights it shakes cause it's loping so bad. People keep asking me if its a v6  

I'd be a little dissapointed with that dyno though.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I'd say your numbers are a bit low... and to only have 30K miles too. What's your timing set at? Are you plugs gapped correctly? Is it a bum ecu prog? I only say those things cause you should be making more power. If you haven't already, I'd do some tune-up stuff... perhaps you're losing some power at a reasonably cheap price. Good luck!


----------



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

Okay guys heres the deal.....I have noticed a small power loss in the last couple of months but i reset the ecu and the majority of it seemed to be corrected. I have in the last two weeks done: 300zx tt fuel filter, Nissan Platinums (Said they were pre-gapped) anyone know the gap on these? "PFR6G-11"......and oil change. Can you guys think of anything else? Check the dyno graph for clues too, I have no idea at this point. Oh and if for some reason you can't get to the dyno graph, PM and I'll give you it. Thanks guys


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

You people have lost your minds...he is not low at all he is right where he should be he basically has no mods at all. The exhaust doesn't do squat...the CAI does very little the intake cam should have been stock.

He is right where he should be!!!!!!!!
I have the same as him except i have a custom 2.25in exhaust and a g20 ecu and you see my numbers....

If you want to know your next huge mod go with a header it will make a night and day difference

O


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

eh the numbers should be a TAD higher but you are right, the exhaust shouldnt do much without a header before it. That will show a BIG difference on the dyno I believe. We'll see on your next dyno I guess...

(BTW how much did this dyno cost you)


----------



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

Like i said, felt kinda slower, I'll keep doing tune up stuff, anyone know the gap for the platinums? Im kinda disapointed, isnt JWT ecu supposed to give like 9-10whp and like 5-6wtq alone?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i say the dyno is pretty good...stock is only about 120-125 at the wheels.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

Actually stock is around 118-121 to the wheels
O


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> *i had a 96 se-r that dynoed 161.7fwhp and 155.2fwtq
> mods included:
> make shift intake from B18C1
> crankcase box (black box in front of exhaust cam that loops from intake cam to block) removed
> ...


You wana explain about your "ice water injection instead of hot ass antifreeze"? Are you talking about water injection....? And why are you running a cobra maf, and what are you using to compensate for it? JWT ECU?


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

gb95ser said:


> *Whats up guys just got back from the dyno....got a few pics too, okay i guess.....132.7whp and 124.5 lb-ft torque. You guys think thats good for CAI, 91 cam, JWT ecu, and catback? Let me know what you think guys!
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/user/gb95ser *


Good numbers. I agree you should get a header. I think that will give you a very good increase in hp, especially with your current mods.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> *i had a 96 se-r that dynoed 161.7fwhp and 155.2fwtq
> mods included:
> make shift intake from B18C1
> crankcase box (black box in front of exhaust cam that loops from intake cam to block) removed
> ...



I wave the BS flag on this one. No way to put down that much hp all motor for your mods.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

Fast91SER said:


> *I wave the BS flag on this one. No way to put down that much hp all motor for your mods. *


I agree. No way you are putting down those #'s. 161WHP? Um, no.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

*Hmm how about..*



1 WICKED SE-R said:


> *i had a 96 se-r that dynoed 161.7fwhp and 155.2fwtq
> mods included:
> make shift intake from B18C1
> crankcase box (black box in front of exhaust cam that loops from intake cam to block) removed
> ...


----------



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks for your replies so far guys....I would love more input....Dyno cost me 30 bucks for two pulls...alright I guess. I just ordered cap and rotor from Courtesy so I'll see if that helps any. Also, I am going to check my timing seeing as I could have retarded it putting on the intake cam (anyone know how to check timing?). So that means i've done plugs/cap/rotor (wires are fine), fuel filter......any other suggestions? Thanks guys


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

I seriously doubt you skipped a tooth if you made that power. There are two kinds of timing btw. Ignition timing, and mechanical timing (what you can mess up on a cam install). Ignition timing you check with a timing light.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

gb95ser said:


> *Whats up guys just got back from the dyno....got a few pics too, okay i guess.....132.7whp and 124.5 lb-ft torque. You guys think thats good for CAI, 91 cam, JWT ecu, and catback? Let me know what you think guys! *


Your numbers look good. Just like Onyxeros said, your #'s are just about dead on for what mods you have. A header will give you a real nice increase, since you already have the intake and exhaust freed up. I doubt you have a timing issue at all.


gb95ser said:


> *i had a 96 se-r that dynoed 161.7fwhp and 155.2fwtq*


I also agree with the BS flag needing to be waived. With the minimal mods you listed, there's absolutely no way you'll get me to believe you're putting down these #'s. You'd be putting down better #'s than my DE, and I have basically the same mods, plus a few more than you also. HP at the CRANK maybe, but at the wheels, not a chance.


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> *i had a 96 se-r that dynoed 161.7fwhp and 155.2fwtq
> mods included:
> make shift intake from B18C1
> crankcase box (black box in front of exhaust cam that loops from intake cam to block) removed
> ...



LIAR!! 
Bro I have full bolt ons on my SE-R and my car was tuned/built by probably the best FWD SR20 builder known. I put down 159.8 whp and 134.6 tq. It is not possible to put that HP down with the mods you have. Do me a favor and stop! Damn SR20 newbies!


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

fess up! you got OWNED!


----------



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks for your help guys, I might do a header, but I hesitant b/c Im doing an FMAX kit soon, I'm gonna do maintaince anyway just to be sure, but I'm happy with the car.....spanked a bolt-on 2000 prelude the other night. His words: "Theres no excuse for that loss". Aahahahahahha longlive the SR20 and the SE-R!!!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

He COULD have a JDM SR and not be telling us. Those things put out what, 10-20 more whp compared to USDM? Oh well, it's possible, but doubtly as well. I also call BS flag. Oh well.


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *He COULD have a JDM SR and not be telling us. Those things put out what, 10-20 more whp compared to USDM? Oh well, it's possible, but doubtly as well. I also call BS flag. Oh well. *


I have a JDM SR20 in my Classic. He is not telling the truth. USDM and JDM motors basically put down the same power. The JDM has only a few more ponies.


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

SE-Rican said:


> *LIAR!!
> Bro I have full bolt ons on my SE-R and my car was tuned/built by probably the best FWD SR20 builder known. I put down 159.8 whp and 134.6 tq. It is not possible to put that HP down with the mods you have. Do me a favor and stop! Damn SR20 newbies! *


Liar huh, sr20 newbies huh hahahahaha
you might have that on yours but do you have
oh yeah i forgot to add:
no cam gears
fuel pressure regulator aet at 35 at idle and 43 at rev
and yet still no header
these #'s are STD not SAE
and the temp was 52*
and the water injection consisted of a container filled w/ ice water and a vacuum hose put in the place of the "hot ass antifreeze"

any more questions about this you can e-mail me 
i have pics and dynosheets but they are BMP files 

___________________
IF YOU DONT KNOW, DONT SAY A DAMN THING


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

OH YEAH WHEN I WAS RACING WHERE WERE ALL THE "SO CALLED" FAST SR20'S ?
YEAH THATS WHAT I THOUGHT!
I'VE BENN RACING MY 200 SINCE THE DAY I BOUGHT IT IN 96
AND MODING IT A MONTH LATER
SO WHEN YOU GET TO MY STATUS OF RACING AND KNOWING ANYTHING ABOUT ANYTHING YOU CAN GIVE ME AN E-MAIL

SO IM GONNA HAVE TO WAVE THE :bs: ON YOU


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

I still dont understand your ice water injection dealy. Where do you inject it? The way you describe it, you inject coolant into your intake manifold  and with this device, you inject ice water. Come on man, you come on here and before you even have 10 posts you spew some shit out like this.


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

blairellis said:


> *fess up! you got OWNED! *



your mom got owned when she gave me a real good :bj:

EDIT: QUIT THE CRAP... THIS IS A WARNING.


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> *i had a 96 se-r that dynoed 161.7fwhp and 155.2fwtq
> mods included:
> make shift intake from B18C1
> crankcase box (black box in front of exhaust cam that loops from intake cam to block) removed
> ...


maybe he meant 161.7fbhp and 155.2ftq
and the quarter miles are in the 15s 
  

but honestly i think that the intake from B18C1 gave him a LOT OF POWER!!


----------



## ser140hp (Dec 17, 2002)

Im curious about this ice water thing......please elaborate....your hp is hard to believe with what mods you have, although I do notice my car is a lot faster in the morning after it has cooled down overnite, before it heats up. So maybe there is something to this ice water injection.
also...what grade fuel are you using?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> *i had a 96 se-r that dynoed 161.7fwhp and 155.2fwtq
> mods included:
> make shift intake from B18C1
> crankcase box (black box in front of exhaust cam that loops from intake cam to block) removed
> ...


 
:bs: :bs: :bs: :bs:

No way you got 161.7whp and 155.2 tq with those mods.... 
No Header, No ECU upgrade...No Cams....NO Credibility


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

"I'VE BENN RACING MY 200 SINCE THE DAY I BOUGHT IT IN 96
AND MODING IT A MONTH LATER"

You've been modding since 1996 and have only been able to pay 

"$400, besides the drag radials"

Wow...


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

1 WICKED SE-R you are so full of shit bro!! I will call you out. I am praying to God that you live somewhere in south Florida so we can meet up. I really would like to see your 200sx that you have been racing since you bought it in 96. I will call you a liar to your face. You think your 200 is so bad. BRING IT CHUMP! I will show you what a all motor SR20 is all about! Bro you come here preaching about how strong you car is. I honestly think you need to do a little searching before you start posting your lies. Bro atleast be reasonable if you are going to lie. There is no reason to lie. Just be honest. People will like you more. Honestly right now you are making a true ass of yourself. Do yourself a favor. Don't post anymore about this topic!!! Start from scratch.

Oh yeah about your water injection?? 
:bs:  

PS. Sorry for hijacking the thread. I just hate Liars!

Not a problem...


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> *Liar huh, sr20 newbies huh hahahahaha
> you might have that on yours but do you have
> oh yeah i forgot to add:
> no cam gears
> ...


Are you saying you put ice water in your coolant resevior? And yes, please post that dyno sheet. And one of the mods you forgot to list where no cam gears ?


----------



## Mndgy (Sep 8, 2002)

It's not hard to believe I run my nx with coolant and put out 400hp with my T25.......


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> *OH YEAH WHEN I WAS RACING WHERE WERE ALL THE "SO CALLED" FAST SR20'S ?
> YEAH THATS WHAT I THOUGHT!
> I'VE BENN RACING MY 200 SINCE THE DAY I BOUGHT IT IN 96
> AND MODING IT A MONTH LATER
> ...


If you live anywhere nearby, here's an open challenge. You can pick any one of my three Nissans and I guarantee with the mods you named and the ones you forgot, I'll smoke your SE-R. 

And BTW, your status of racing has absolutely NO CREDIBILITY when you throw up nonsense like ice water injection and no cam gears. And a gutted cat that has been dyno proven to give AT MOST a 1 hp gain? Baby please. Keep your BS to yourself and I'm ready when you are. I'll show you a fast SR20. Go to member's rides and get a look at the front of my car because if we line up, you'll never see it again.


----------



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

ROFL guys!! This thread is out of control  When all else fails to amuse you in your life theres nothing like a good old fashioned flaming


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

I tell you what buddy. Make a road trip to Florida. We have a guy with Intake, Header, exhaust, and pullies that will own you. (SmoothDaddy). Hell I'll race you with the rice bucket. Put up or shut up. 

Even if you're not willing to make the road trip. I'm sure there's an owner nearby who would be up for the challenge.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

How about this, Im in va let's you and I go to the dyno and see these numbers...so where are you big man????

you got se-r's all over the country ready to call BS in person
And please don't call Ca. we can get BigTom or Mike k to meet ya.

Az you say? got Louis to work it out for ya
not Az? what about IL? yep got peeps up there too

let's play, put up or shut up
O


----------

